# Antique Maps



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ok as a contrast to my ever growing collection of graffitti/urban art ive been collecting antique maps ive bought a few now and sold off a few but on the weekend i struck gold .

at my local car boot i stumbled upon a very nice map its not a local one, but of devon (good job i love devon) upon inspection i realised it was a very good one ,mounted front and back on the back it has all the hundreds and areas and the front is lovely and detailed.

then i noticed the signature jon speede

.then i had to have it ,haggled down the woman from a fiver down to Â£2 .

after some research, i think its a repro but even so with this mount its still Â£90 if its an original Â£1600 upwards. i also got a very nice one of pembroke for a pound.

so does anyone else have any good maps ,they are such good things to have on youre wall im constantly noticing new things. i love the way on this one the english channel is called the british sea- brilliant.

cheers

jason


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

My uncle used to collect a lot of stuff and I remember he had some very old maps displayed. But I haven't exchange a word with him in 6 good years and didn't step into his house in 12 years, somehow I doubt I'll inherit those one day. :lol: :lol: I have a small painting collection tho and I try to split my budget between paintings, watches and Japanese movies/animation. :cry2:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

it always seems to be you who replys to my posts these days , ive dipped off watches lately and any spare money is going on art as i have a big house and lots of spare wall space. i bought an amazing qotsa gig poster last month cant wait for it to turn up . but i have always been into maps for some bizare reason .

cheers

jason.


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a map of a state of India which is 150 years old. It was attached to one of the census did at that time by the British regent of the state

The glass on the frame cracked, and it went up in the loft.

I gotta do something about it, I guess


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

jaslfc5 said:


> it always seems to be you who replys to my posts these days


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I like art and read a lot about it and always go to exhibitions here in Montreal. I don't have any friends with the same taste or interests but owning a garage and 2 restaurants is not exactly "arty". If you are interested check this gallery, I bought a few paintings from them and I was very pleased with their service. They have only Canadian painters.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I've got a few of the John Speed repros on the walls in the hall and stairs - currently Yorkshire, Staffordshire, London/Home Counties, Devon and Cornwall. All the places I've lived in - you're right, they're great. I belive that JoT also collects old maps too - perhaps he'll pop along in a bit to fill us in.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good find Jason :yes:

I have several old maps .... well not that old I suppose ... the oldest is a map of Africa from about 1850 but my prize possesion is this one, the first map of the Witwatersrand from 1887.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I do love old maps...I think its the artistry in the early ones that appeals to me.

I have a couple....one of Sussex when Brighton was known as "Brighthelmstone".


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I love them too... great place names... even if Wales is called Wallis in some  

A month or so back we bought a book on showing travel in UK on maps from olden days, the book is 50's so the maps are nice and coluorful too - another eason I like them


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

good stuff guys i knew i wouldnt be on my own with this one - jot that looks stunning ,im regretting now not buying one i saw down in brighton theres an amazing shop devoted to maps in the lanes i think ill be back down there soon.

jason.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

adrian said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > it always seems to be you who replys to my posts these days
> ...


some nice stuff in there mate ,if you own 2 resteraunts you need to combine the 2 its all the rage over here at the moment eating in a gallery - theres an amazing resteraunt just opened up down here the food is stunning and they exhibit artists all the time ,also pubs are being set up that sell art theres 2 in birmingham selling banksy's etc and a brilliant one in bristol selling local artists it makes such a change drinking a beer having something to look at other than the locals .

so how hard is it then running a resteruant its something ive always wanted to do .

jason.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Excellent!!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

jaslfc5 said:


> so how hard is it then running a resteruant its something ive always wanted to do .
> 
> jason.


Is not as glamorous and fun as it may seem. The cellphone rings every second of any day and there is always an emergency you have to deal with. A lot of stress and I grew tired of all and I'm about to sell everything and do something else. I used to be in very good shape, swimming 3km every day in less than 1 hour, going to gym but right now I can barely catch my breath after running 100m. Last year I divorced twice and been married with a coke addict (my first wife) for 3 years and I had no timeout. At this moment I wait for the deal to be finalized and been at home for 3 weeks doing absolutely nothing. :lol: :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Im a fan of maps, couldnt start collecting something else as well as watches though, i have an old cycle map that im fond of


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

adrian said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > so how hard is it then running a resteruant its something ive always wanted to do .
> ...


**** man sounds like you need a break ,hey any buisness is 24 hours a day try running a small school we have 140 kids through our centre every week and the parents to deal with its a fuckin nitemare .

ive always wanted to do food but have known too many people who have messed up over it. the thing i reckon i could do right now is run a gallery it looks easier than it is .

mate im the same i cant remember the last time i ran up my 2 flights of stairs without oxygen at the top ,i used to ride 50 miles a week fit in 2 or 3 rounds of golf and the odd game of tennis or basketball now all i do is walk my dog my inlaws have a massive indoor pool in their house do you think ive ever used it ,have i fuc


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I start swimming again 2 weeks ago, I go there only to embarrass myself but hey, one little step at the time. Also my local gym I used to go doesn't take new members because is too crowded and you have to be put on a waiting list so I'm going now to a boxing gym.  Much better and I start to regain some shape. Good luck with your school, btw.


----------

